# Titanium Retic question



## Scarlet_Rain (Jan 16, 2009)

I, for some reason am a little confused over this morph, am I right in thinking citron+citron makes titanium?

I am fine with all the other morphs except this one :S


----------



## ern79 (Jul 26, 2007)

its recessive with citron being known as a vivible het for titanium, citron x citron would produce 25% titanium the rest 66% poss het titanium although these should be visible as citron.


----------



## Scarlet_Rain (Jan 16, 2009)

Ahh excellent!! thank you for that. I just havnt seen citron being advertised anywhere and wondered is all!


----------

